# Can the nest be moved?????



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

M&M now have 5 eggs in the nest and are expected to start hatching approx. the first weekend in October. I am in Canada, and our Thanksgiving is the weekend of October 10, 11, 12. Egg #5 day 18 to hatch is Oct 11. If I was to keep the nestbox warm and enclosed, and settle M&M into a separate cage with the nest box attached already (so i can just move the whole thing into the car), can they be moved? Thanksgiving is a big family weekend at my parents and i don't want to miss it.

i thought if i had to detach the nest box from the cage, I wasn't sure if I would have to leave M or M in with them, or could sit it onto a hot water bottle, until we get where we are going. My parents is only an hour away.

What ideas do you have??


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

how long are you going to be away with them having eggs and due to hatch at that time i would not risk the chance of moving the box and even more freaking out m&m if i go somewhere over night or even a weekend i have a neighbour that takes care of my birds i no you want to be there for the hatching but i would be thinking of the eggs as in some cases moving them in a car can cause the eggs to move and break if you don,t have anyone and it is just over night you could put 2 dishes of food and make sure the water is full


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

We would be gone for 3 to 4 days. I know my neighbours are going away too.

I even thought about putting the nest box inside the cage so it sits on the grate, and move the whole cage into the car.


----------



## dragon_tiels (Aug 24, 2009)

There really is no garentee that the birds will not freak out. Maybe they will except the move and the eggs will hatch, but more than likely the parents will be upset, or something may happen to the eggs. When they babies are ready to hatch a drastic change in weather can confuse it and cause hatching problems.
I would just leave them with extra food, and two sources of water. If you don't have one I would get a water bottle or something like it that will hold the a lot of fresh water, and then a regular bowl of water.


----------



## dragon_tiels (Aug 24, 2009)

I just saw also that you said that your parents is only an hour away, you could always drive back and check on them after two days.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would leave them at home, mabey you can hire a pet sitter.


----------



## jperkins (Jul 2, 2009)

I wouldn't take them. The chances of them making it there and back and still excepting the box are slim. The ride would be stressful for any bird, yet alone a breeding pair. I would just pile their food up high and come back once to check up on them.
Good Luck!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

what i have in my big cage with 6 tiels is 2 dog food dishes one for water one for food you could use something like that


----------

